# It's brown and it's down



## StihlyinEly (Nov 7, 2009)

I've always been a meat hunter. Never developed an appetite for horns because they don't taste very good.

Anyway, took a break from chainsaws and chainsawing to head to the family lake cabin near Bemidji and get out after deer. Permits are more liberal there than around Ely, where the deer population has dropped because of some tough winters.

This guy dressed out about 180. A 9-pointer. Not a lot of width, but decent mass. 

Mmmmmm, vennie for the freezer. Got several days left to whack a doe, so that'll be tomorrow's task. Then it's back to trading for, fixing up and selling saws so I can get back into one of the bigger boys.


----------



## boda65 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice one. Gave ya some venison rep!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice buck, Good to see ya have a great hunting day.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats. Nice deer.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 8, 2009)

Good job! Always nice to have some venny in the freezer, and some horn to look at too!


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Great Looking Deer*

The title says it all. Congrats is in order for sure. 

My son took a nice 10 like that one and took a spike that had been shot with an arrow in the leg. Hunted all of 45 min and we were back cutting wood by 9:00 AM. Rain today so things were a bit slow for the hunters but a good time in the woods.


----------



## dutch552 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice deer! I've always hunted for meat and not antlers. Plus the silly things cost too much to mount.

Kentucky's modern firearm season opens this Satuday so I'll have to come up with a creative excuse to use in order to miss work.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats! 

Nice buck! 

Love that area, years ago I hunted an area just to the north of you just south of Crane Lake, the end of Gold Mine road toward the Vermilion river. Seen one buck near that class and weight,,,,, the day before the season, how it goes. 

That is a true trophy in that brush!


----------



## tree md (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------

